# what should i do? bedok reservior?



## hongying (Apr 8, 2012)

I very depressed, since beginning of Feb, found accidentally that my hubby was someone polar bear and she is his KAI XIN GUO. For sure, this is an affairs, I question him, he refued to answer. Throw out my mother, beaten up my 2ys old kids with no reason, wallk out from the house as and when he like, not coming back, even separate room with me.
I intial for sex, rejected by him, humilating me by leaving me naked in the room. Tears burst
I really went to bedok reservior but pull back by church social workers. 
My son, 6 yrs old and 2 yrs old. I just being stupid if i really end my life. But what can i do? six years of housemaker, made me lost track with outside world.
Condition worst till locked phone, talk phone till two plus am, what should i do? Its so pain and even tell me that he want file for separation! What wrong i done? Can someone help to give advice? Helpless woman will be grateful!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Stop and take a deep breath. You are right, it would be stupid to end your life. Your sons need you to be a strong mother for them.

You belong to a church and that is where you should start looking for help. You say your husband beat up your 2 year old son, so you need your church family to help you find someplace safe for you and your sons to stay while you make decisions. DO THAT THIS WEEK. That is your most important job; make sure you and the boys are safe.

Everything else can be worked on one problem at a time. Once you are safe, you need to talk to a professional counselor about the other problems; you feel alone with no job, you believe your husband is having an affair, your husband does not want to have sex with you and will not sleep in the same room as you (this is probably a GOOD thing at this time, you do not need to get pregnant right now while your marriage is in such a mess.)

GET TO A SAFE HOME WITH YOUR SONS NOW. Leaving now does not HAVE to mean leaving forever. You and your husband may be able to fix your marriage, but you cannot make healthy decisions for yourself and your boys until you get away to think in a safe place.

Best wishes to you, hongying! It will take time, but you can improve your life. You were a strong woman BEFORE you married your husband and your boys are needing you to be strong again. YOU CAN DO IT. Let us know how you are by writing to us again. We care about all of you!


----------

